# MTB-Verleih in Hamburg



## bjoernemann (1. Juli 2004)

Tach!

Habe vor, für meine Sport-Referendariats-Kollegen eine MTB-Tour durch die Harburger Berge zu arrangieren. Da nicht alle von denen ein brauchbares MTB zu Verfügung haben, bräuchten wir noch das eine oder andere Bike. Gibt´s in HH einen Shop o.ä., der halbwegs vernünftige Bikes verleiht?

Danke für Infos und Gruß 

Björnemann


----------



## Rabbit (2. Juli 2004)

Versuch's mal hier:
http://www.biedler-bikes.de/
oder besser gleich hier:
http://www.rentabike-hamburg.de/

Alternativ könnte man ja mal Nachfragen, voher DIE ihre Bikes für die Touren beziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madbull (2. Juli 2004)

Gibt's diese Fullies hier:







nur in Berlin und nicht in Hamburg? Sind vollkommen umsonst, stehen überall rum UND sind echt geländetauglich, wie der Walter-von-der-Vogelweide-Cup 2003 gezeigt hat: Da musste der jeweils Führende nach einer der glaube ich sechs Runden die nächste auf dem DB-Bike fahren (Und natürlich muss jeder nach jeder Runde einen kleinen Feigling und einen Negerkuss verzehren)...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=77279&highlight=vogelweide


----------



## Mira (3. Juli 2004)

Bei BOC


----------

